# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  مع قهوة الصباح الهلال بباح

## سانتو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين
صباح الفل على الكل
* ركن الاجتماعيات :
* ما زلت اكافح من اجل اكمال نصف الدين
بيان هام من ادارة القهوه
* الحاقاً للبيان الصادر من الناطق الرسمى للقهوه  امس
* كما تعلمون جميعاً قد تعرضت القهوه لهجمه شرسه من بعض المرتزقه الذين تسسسللوا ليلاً عبر قندهار
وحاولوا  السطو واحتلال القهوه ولكن قد تصدت لهم قواتنا الباسله التى ابلت بلاءً  حسن وكبدتهم خساير فى الارواح والمعدات وقد تم اسر قائدهم العسكرى البيق فاشل  وخضع للتحقيق واثناء التحقيق عُرض عليه الزواج من صفويه مقابل الاعتراف  وقد انهار واعترف بالقائد المدبر  الذىدك الزعيم فريقه دك
ومعه اخرين 
الله اكبر والعزه للقهوه والرواد
ولا نامت اعين المرتزقاب 
القائد الاعلى لقوات القهوه المسلحه 
* ركن الزعيم :
محل النعيم:
* الزعيم ينازل الخرطوم الوطنى اليوم فى بروفه اخيره
*باسكال عاد واتمرن امس
* الوالى يبدا فى الاستثمارات المريخيه
*الزعيم هادى ونايم فى النعيم
* الباقيين ماكلين نيم
* ركن ناس صابرين :
* الفى المشكل هايمين :
* شبوحه والعوده المشروطه
* الوضع الامنى فى الرصيف الشمالى لا يبشر بخير
* فى حال استمرار البرير
* وصلت الاجواء الزرقاء لحاله مترديه والسحب ملبده بالغيوم
اتغيمى
وامطرى
شبحاً
 
* الناس فى العرضه شمال ما عارفه تنوم
* الدبابات بالليل تحوم
* والمرتزقه واقفين باللكوم
* والخطر يحدق بالخرطوم
* قوات الطوارق تحزر قوات بيبو وتهددها بالانسحاب وعودة الارباب
*وبعض جماهير  الهلال   تلمع فى الكردينال
اتلمعى
واتجيهى
هههههه
* قوات بيبو تقول انها تتابع الطابور الخامس عن كثب
* ما قلته ليكم الناس دى جنها خمسات حتى الطابور بالرقم خمسه
* ناس سعديه حسوا بالخطر الذى يحيط بالعاصمه فاضطروا للتدخل لحل النزاع
*قوات اب حطبه على اهبة الاستعداد
* كدا شبوحه يحلف يقول خشيت القصر الجمهورى 
* بس فرق بين خشه وخشه
مُش يا جيها
*القصر ده ما بتخشوهوا الا لحل النزاعات اما رفع كاسات تشموا خمسه اقصد قدحه
* سمعنا انو الريس طلع زول عاقل قال لشبوحه اعتزل ولبيبو اتنحى
* اها ما زالت المشاورات جاريه اسرع من بجرى المدينه
* البجرى وينسى الكوره
* غرزه سيغادر بعد الانتر لانو فتر
*الهلال بدا يتهكر
*وبيبو فى الرئاسه يتحكر
* والجو ما زال معكر
اتعكرى
سُكر سُكر
وحات عينى سُكر
واكتر
اذا  الهلال   اتهكر
اتهكرى
اصلك
مهكره
* فريق الوطنيه كابتنو يتشرط
* ورئيسو يطلب من الجماهير ان تطالعوا 
* ومدربو قرر السفر فجأه
* برضو يجوك ناس هناى وهناى ويقولوا ليك عندنا فريق اسمو الهلال
اتهلهلى
اصلك
مهلهله 
* فريق الوتنيه
*ههههههههههه
اتوتنى
* ضباح ضباح
بيبو بملاح
يا جماعه هلالكم راح
ده الجمدو
ده الشطبو
ده الاقالو
ده الشمشو
ده الاشترطو
بيت  الهلال   وين قدام
بيت  الهلال   قدام
لماً تصل صالحه 
ههههههههه
اتصلحى
واقعدى
* سعال اليوم :
* ماهى شروط شبوحه ؟
* اخر البدع الزرقاء :
* الوالى يفاوض غرزه 
وكااااااااااااااااااااااك
مع تحياتى 
آدمن القهوه 

*

----------


## KING1

*ياداب الراس اتوزن 

مشكوووووووووور سانتو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياسانتو وقهوة روعة كالعادة

*

----------


## سانتو

*يادلميت وياعيساوى
وين الحساب





الحساب مشاركتكم

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دي قهوة بتجيب المزاج بجد :‏D
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*برضو يجوك ناس هناى وهناى
ويقولوا ليك عندنا فريق اسمو الهناي
قهوتك بكرية وتستاهل المية
*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KING1
					

ياداب الراس اتوزن 

مشكوووووووووور سانتو




تسلم كينق
ومن ما توقفنا ماشفنا 
روقة ذى دى

*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم ياسانتو وقهوة روعة كالعادة




مشكور كسلاوى
ورايك فى دخول شبوح
القصر شنو

*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دي قهوة بتجيب المزاج بجد :‏D



وعليكم السلام والرحمة وعلى الملايكة
موش بقولو العريس فيهو الملائكة
تسلم كتير يازوق
*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

برضو يجوك ناس هناى وهناى
 ويقولوا ليك عندنا فريق اسمو الهناي



وين هناى
يادلميت
ديل دخول شبوحة القصر اذا حصل 
حا يعملوه حدث
يقارنوه بى دخول اخوان سامى عز الدين وهم يحملون الكاس الاغلى فى تارخ السودان

*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سانتو
					

وين هناى
يادلميت
ديل دخول شبوحة القصر اذا حصل 
حا يعملوه حدث
يقارنوه بى دخول اخوان سامى عز الدين وهم يحملون الكاس الاغلى فى تارخ السودان




يشموا قدحة يا سانتو

*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

يشموا قدحة يا سانتو




اخر شمار قالوا
بشبش
حولهم
لى جهات مختصة 
هاك الجهات دى


*

----------


## سانتو

*تفوق الوطنى على الشنداوية لكننا نظل زو الكعب الاعلى عليهم
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ههههههههههه
الليلة المزاج عالى
والبحر عالى يا حووصة

غايتو فرتقتهم فرتيق بهناك
*

----------

